
Android Media Player doubleTwist Hits 1 Million Active Users - marcusschuler
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/15/android-media-player-doubletwist-hits-1-million-active-users/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
iamdave
Really? I tried DT out not too long ago and found it to be horrendously slow
in doing...everything. I have a Galaxy S, which might not be the number one
phone in speed at the moment, but it's up there. And even then, videos had
some clear framerate issues, and the desktop application took two hours to
copy over music, whereas the native OS copy function took about 30 minutes.

Good for them though, I suppose.

I'll stick with Winamp for audio.

